# Drunk girl flashed me to try to get a free ride



## nickd8775

I picked up 3 drunk girls on a 2.5 surge at bar close. Right away, the girl who requested the ride asked me to take them back to campus for free. I said no. Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me. 
Many guys would fall for it and take them free. I did not. 
I kicked them out. Cancelled the ride and saw the surge was up to 2.9 and immediately got a ping at 2.9x
They refused to get out. I said that this is sexual harassment and I can call the police and get you arrested. Then they left my car. I have a dash cam so I can prove it. Emailed Uber about it. 
Just because they're cute girls doesn't mean they can use their body to get freebies. If a guy did it to a girl, he would get arrested for sexual harassment. I applied the same principles to those girls. I probably would have followed through with calling the cops had I not gotten a ping at a higher surge.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Post the video or it didn't happen


----------



## Ziggy

yep ... my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1N83E4p) ... great CYA. I keep the cards for a week and upload them to the cloud for 30 days if there is a potential of an issue.


----------



## Ziggy

EcoboostMKS said:


> Post the video or it didn't happen


not sure that it's in the OPs best interest to post the naked pics here or anywhere. If the girl turns out to be a minor ... he'll be wearing Orange in the near future. Doesn't matter that rider was drunk ... I'm quite sure she didn't give permission for the pics to be put online. *though he could remove the video stream and let you listen to the audio .. if he was so inclined


----------



## nickd8775

I saved the video of that night's footage to a CD-R and that's the only copy. The CD won't see the light of day outside a police station or Uber office and will be destroyed in 3 months. 
It's clearly sexual harassment. I'm tempted to press charges and go to the media just to see how the public and justice system would react. 
I let it go because they're college kids who made a stupid mistake, and it would have cost me the following surge fare to report them. If the surge ended, I would have indeed pressed charges. I'm tired of the double standard of it being ok for girls to do it. 
I feel like I slapped some sense into them.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

It's sexual harassment and you don't have to take it!


----------



## Steve B.

Dropped off a pax and two girls immediately run to the car and asked for a free ride to the local strip club... they offered to sit with me and they will drink with me on my money.... yada yada, get your ass out of my car and find another sucker


----------



## forqalso

Picked up three drunks, and only one flashed you? Ok, she can ride free, but the other two have to pay.


----------



## Nick781

nickd8775 said:


> I saved the video of that night's footage to a CD-R and that's the only copy. The CD won't see the light of day outside a police station or Uber office and will be destroyed in 3 months.
> It's clearly sexual harassment. I'm tempted to press charges and go to the media just to see how the public and justice system would react.
> I let it go because they're college kids who made a stupid mistake, and it would have cost me the following surge fare to report them. If the surge ended, I would have indeed pressed charges. I'm tired of the double standard of it being ok for girls to do it.
> I feel like I slapped some sense into them.


Well they are girls....


----------



## RockinEZ

In my fantasy I would liked to have responded to a similar situation like this:

"You know Uber is a computer controlled interface with the driver right?
The computer decides who gets free rides. Let me take some photos for the computer....."

In reality my response would have been "Get out!".


----------



## NachonCheeze

They must have been AA boobies.....DD always get a free ride, its in the fUber contract.


----------



## D Town

nickd8775 said:


> I saved the video of that night's footage to a CD-R and that's the only copy. The CD won't see the light of day outside a police station or Uber office and *will be destroyed in 3 months*.
> It's clearly sexual harassment. I'm tempted to press charges and go to the media just to see how the public and justice system would react.
> I let it go because they're college kids who made a stupid mistake, and it would have cost me the following surge fare to report them. If the surge ended, I would have indeed pressed charges. I'm tired of the double standard of it being ok for girls to do it.
> I feel like I slapped some sense into them.


No, no, no, no,* NO*. Do NOT destroy that CD-R. She is pissed and you embarrassed her in front of her friends. That is PRIME encouragement to want to get back at you and I guarantee the statute of limitations on the crimes she could accuse you of are FAR longer than 3 months. Put that bad boy in a safe for the next 10 years and have backups.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up 3 drunk girls on a 2.5 surge at bar close. Right away, the girl who requested the ride asked me to take them back to campus for free. I said no. Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me.
> Many guys would fall for it and take them free. I did not.
> I kicked them out. Cancelled the ride and saw the surge was up to 2.9 and immediately got a ping at 2.9x
> They refused to get out. I said that this is sexual harassment and I can call the police and get you arrested. Then they left my car. I have a dash cam so I can prove it. Emailed Uber about it.
> Just because they're cute girls doesn't mean they can use their body to get freebies. If a guy did it to a girl, he would get arrested for sexual harassment. I applied the same principles to those girls. I probably would have followed through with calling the cops had I not gotten a ping at a higher surge.


POST # 1/@nick8775: Despite the Multi-
ple play-on-words 
options available here, I am CERTAIN that
Concerned Moms and Dads throughout
UPNF are relieved that you took the Straight
and Narrow Path after this "Girls Gone
Wild" real life episode!

Wait....the NEWS gets better. After only
4.3 months of steady effort, you Sir, have
Summitted the "Twin Peaks" of UPNF:
Well-Known Status AND a Coveted 16th
Place Ranking on the Approval Ratings
List, with an Olympic 156.302 % result!

There's more. Extrapolating backwards
to when you reached Well-Known, at 250
Likes, would reduce the Time-to-Goal to
an Exemplary Two Months. Well-done!

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## rocksteady

good thing you have a dash cam. I need to get one. Without one in that situation there is nothing but bad solutions--Kick them out and tell them it's sexual harassment and you could find yourself on the other end of a false accusation.


----------



## EcoSLC

A post by the Bison that I actually understood! That's the second one in a month. Does that make it like a blue moon?


----------



## XUberMike

I'll be more than happy to review the video footage to see if you have a case.


----------



## UberXTampa

Keep that video for a very long time if not for yourself for defense of another Uber driver they may accuse someday.


----------



## EcoSLC

RockinEZ said:


> In my fantasy I would liked to have responded to a similar situation like this:
> 
> "You know Uber is a computer controlled interface with the driver right?
> The computer decides who gets free rides. Let me take some photos for the computer....."
> 
> In reality my response would have been "Get out!".


Funny, in my fantasies there would be no bad consequences for telling her more is required than just looking. Also her friends are totally gorgeous and down with anything if you know what I mean.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ziggy said:


> not sure that it's in the OPs best interest to post the naked pics here or anywhere. If the girl turns out to be a minor ... he'll be wearing Orange in the near future.


She may not even have to be a minor for him to get an appointment with the Orange Tailor. If they are minors, however, he will need to order the dropseat model---Bubba will insist on it.



UberXTampa said:


> Keep that video for a very long time if not for yourself for defense of another Uber driver they may accuse someday.


 [emphasis mine]

Yes, please do keep it so that they will not know that it is not me. I am in Jersey all the time. I have relatives all over the state. If they accuse me, they will see that my image is not there.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I think most men are waking up to not being manipulated from women via sex.

This is good news.


----------



## Ziggy

BaitNSwitch said:


> I think most men are waking up to not being manipulated from women via sex.


During my first week with my FTO after getting out of the academy ... he told me "when you stop a lady for traffic violation ... always give them a ticket ... if you don't you'll likely be chatting with IA regarding the (false) sexual harassment charges ... but if you gave the lady a ticket, it's likely she's complaining about the ticket"


----------



## D Town

Ziggy said:


> During my first week with my FTO after getting out of the academy ... he told me "when you stop a lady for traffic violation ... always give them a ticket ... if you don't you'll likely be chatting with IA regarding the (false) sexual harassment charges ... but if you gave the lady a ticket, it's likely she's complaining about the ticket"


Another argument for body cameras.


----------



## RamzFanz

nickd8775 said:


> I saved the video of that night's footage to a CD-R and that's the only copy. The CD won't see the light of day outside a police station or Uber office and will be destroyed in 3 months.
> It's clearly sexual harassment. I'm tempted to press charges and go to the media just to see how the public and justice system would react.
> I let it go because they're college kids who made a stupid mistake, and it would have cost me the following surge fare to report them. If the surge ended, I would have indeed pressed charges. I'm tired of the double standard of it being ok for girls to do it.
> I feel like I slapped some sense into them.


My god. Are **** not worthy any more? They're ****! Even other girls like ****! They are the gold currency.

If one showed me **** for a free ride I would say this: "you all ride topless the whole way and I'm in." Then we are going to honk at other cars the whole way and especially cabs, showing their great ****! (great **** = all ****)

Of course I have a dash and pax cam, as all smart Uber driver's do.

My point is this, **** are great, they are better when they are college aged, and who cares? Sexual harassment for showing ****??? What??? They didn't harass you, you harassed ****!

I swear, when did PC suck the ****ing life out of fun?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> I swear, when did PC suck the ****ing life out of fun?


It started about 1972, or so, around the universities and colleges. It really became worse in the late 1980s.


----------



## D Town

RamzFanz said:


> My god. Are **** not worthy any more? They're ****! Even other girls like ****! They are the gold currency.
> 
> If one showed me **** for a free ride I would say this: "you all ride topless the whole way and I'm in." Then we are going to honk at other cars the whole way and especially cabs, showing their great ****! (great **** = all ****)
> 
> Of course I have a dash and pax cam, as all smart Uber driver's do.
> 
> My point is this, **** are great, they are better when they are college aged, and who cares? Sexual harassment for showing ****??? What??? They didn't harass you, you harassed ****!
> 
> I swear, when did PC suck the ****ing life out of fun?


Seriously doesn't impress me. Hasn't in a long while. I'd like to think its because I'm more mature than that and I'm more interested in money than something I can find for free on the internet but its likely due to the fact that I spent years surrounded by and socializing with women wearing nothing but a smile working the clubs. Not to mention in this litigious day and age when these "fun loving" girls sober up who know what they'll remember and how they'll process it. No thanks. I'll take my fare, thanks.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

D Town said:


> Seriously doesn't impress me. Hasn't in a long while. I'd like to think its because I'm more mature than that and I'm more interested in money than something I can find for free on the internet but its likely due to the fact that I spent years surrounded by and socializing with women wearing nothing but a smile working the clubs. Not to mention in this litigious day and age when these "fun loving" girls sober up who know what they'll remember and how they'll process it. No thanks. I'll take my fare, thanks.


POST # 25/D Town: $poken like a True
Profe$$ional "Road
Pilot".............."Ju$t the ca$h ma'am.
..........................Ju$t the ca$h....now GTFO!"

☆ ☆ TONIGHT ON KFOX-TV-4-U-ALL ☆ ☆ 
☆ ☆ Shamele$$ Mammariani$m...or ☆ ☆
☆ ☆ High School Hijinks? FILM @ 11! ☆ ☆

Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

EcoSLC said:


> A post by the Bison that I actually understood! That's the second one in a month. Does that make it like a blue moon?


POST#15/EcoSLC LOL

Thank you for caring & sharing.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Ziggy said:


> During my first week with my FTO after getting out of the academy ... he told me "when you stop a lady for traffic violation ... always give them a ticket ... if you don't you'll likely be chatting with IA regarding the (false) sexual harassment charges ... but if you gave the lady a ticket, it's likely she's complaining about the ticket"


POST # 21/Ziggy: Thank you for.your
stint "Serving and
Protecting".

Sure wish that Retired LEO
UPNFer Beur would reappear from
the "Sandbox" of California's Inland
Empire. He'd have been a TopTen Notable,
by now, with the Blistering Performance
he exhibited over a too-short stay w/us.

Bison: Lil' wistful.....


----------



## Coachman

EcoboostMKS said:


> It's sexual harassment and you don't have to take it!


If this were a guy flashing a female driver there would be plenty of jurors who'd want to send him to the big house.


----------



## Muki

Sounds like the start to a good porn flick. Maybe you should've rolled with it, lol.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Coachman said:


> If this were a guy flashing a female driver there would be plenty of jurors who'd want to send him to the big house.


But it's not and there is a double standard in society. Ever been to mardi gras? No one gets beads for flashing their d*cks. They'll get arrested for that, but women are flashing away all night with cops right there and it's fine.


----------



## XUberMike

BaitNSwitch said:


> I think most men are waking up to not being manipulated from women via sex.
> 
> This is good news.


I'm still way sleepy


----------



## borrowedtune

I would've liked to hear that phone call to the cops.

nickd8775: "Hello, 911? I have a serious situation. A girl showed me her boobs!"
Dispatcher: "Sir, are you drunk? Or perhaps off your meds?"
nickd8775: "No, I'm an uber driver!"
Dispatcher: "OK, that explains a lot."
nickd8775: "I need an officer here at my address."
Dispatcher: "Calling all units. There's a girl flashing her boobs..." 
_11 officers respond that they are enroute._


----------



## borrowedtune

EcoboostMKS said:


> But it's not and there is a double standard in society. Ever been to mardi gras? No one gets beads for flashing their d*cks. They'll get arrested for that, but women are flashing away all night with cops right there and it's fine.


http://gotopless.org/topless-laws


----------



## xhydraspherex

i had a similar experience, except she flashed me AFTER i dropped her off. She didn't want or ask for anything. She was laughing hysterically, while her friends laughed and called her a sl*t
"I told you I would do it, I'm here to have fun"
Gave her a 5* for a great show


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> It started about 1972, or so, around the universities and colleges. It really became worse in the late 1980s.


I fondly remember a braless 1970's so that was a fair trade.


----------



## Ziggy

borrowedtune said:


> http://gotopless.org/topless-laws


Hasn't happened to me; but I know a few drivers that had chicks take off their bathing suits to change into new clothes before. Austin is a topless approved city ... but still not giving you a free ride


----------



## kevin o'keefe

EcoSLC said:


> A post by the Bison that I actually understood! That's the second one in a month. Does that make it like a blue moon?


No.. A blue moon only happens once a month.. Perhaps the Bison is becoming more human..God forbid


----------



## kevin o'keefe

RamzFanz said:


> My god. Are **** not worthy any more? They're ****! Even other girls like ****! They are the gold currency.
> 
> If one showed me **** for a free ride I would say this: "you all ride topless the whole way and I'm in." Then we are going to honk at other cars the whole way and especially cabs, showing their great ****! (great **** = all ****)
> 
> Of course I have a dash and pax cam, as all smart Uber driver's do.
> 
> My point is this, **** are great, they are better when they are college aged, and who cares? Sexual harassment for showing ****??? What??? They didn't harass you, you harassed ****!
> 
> I swear, when did PC suck the ****ing life out of fun?


Better than old droopy **** that are affected by gravity


----------



## dfmars01

I was sexually harassed by a woman once .... been married to her for five years now.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

I guess someone has to ask this question..does she still sexually harass you?


----------



## kwzombie

I would go to the police with the footage so they have a record of the incident. State you don't want to press charges but want the incident reported and give them the CDR. Get a copy of the police report with them acknowledging they witnessed the video in case it disappears. Like D Town said, statute of limitations is long. If you go to the police now it will pre empt her doing anything down the road. I'm pretty sure they will document the incident without pressing charges for your own future protection.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

kwzombie said:


> I would go to the police with the footage so they have a record of the incident. State you don't want to press charges but want the incident reported and give them the CDR. Get a copy of the police report with them acknowledging they witnessed the video in case it disappears. Like D Town said, statute of limitations is long. If you go to the police now it will pre empt her doing anything down the road. I'm pretty sure they will document the incident without pressing charges for your own future protection.


Good advice..you never know when something like this will come back at you..It does not hurt Uber but hurts everyone who is a driver when bad press happens


----------



## kwzombie

..following up my comment: since she has friends they could be "witnesses" and make anything up. And as D Town said, you embarrassed her. Hell hath no fury.


----------



## XUberMike

kevin o'keefe said:


> I guess someone has to ask this question..does she still sexually harass you?


Of course not they're married now.


----------



## nickd8775

If I go to the police I will press charges out of principle to make an example out of them. The only thing stopping me is my laziness. I want this double standard to stop. The dash cam video is of the entire night. 
Guy exposes his junk to a girl, it's sexual harassment. Same thing if a girl exposes her junk to a guy.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

XUberMike said:


> Of course not they're married now.


Marriage..the passion killer..most have been there


----------



## Undermensch

kevin o'keefe said:


> Good advice..you never know when something like this will come back at you..It does not hurt Uber but hurts everyone who is a driver when bad press happens


Good advice? It's terrible advice! You take the CD to the cops and you might find yourself arrested for wire tapping laws.

If you want to do something about it you gotta talk to a lawyer first and find out whether they would do anything with the video or deny that it exists.

If they approach the girl to question her she could hit you with civil charges for taking video of her topless.

Just disappear the disc. Hold on to it in case but only ever give it to the police if a lawyer says too. It's not going to be worth asking a lawyer about this unless something comes up so just drop it until then.


----------



## EcoSLC

Wire tapping refers only to the interception of electronic communications. In this case, non-electronic communication that cannot be expected to have a reasonable degree of privacy (such as in a car with visible recording equipment) is not protected by New Jersey or Pennsylvania statutes. In most states, only one party to the conversation (the driver in the case of dash cams) needs to consent to audio and video recording.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

Wire tapping would relate to voice/sound not video. Anyway you need to check your local laws. In most cases video , I am guessing, would be allowable in a vehicle.


----------



## Undermensch

kevin o'keefe said:


> Wire tapping would relate to voice/sound not video. Anyway you need to check your local laws. In most cases video , I am guessing, would be allowable in a vehicle.


Gamble your future on that...


----------



## kevin o'keefe

Undermensch said:


> Gamble your future on that...


Dork..I said check your local laws..idiots who post comments without reading the complete post or cannot read English properly are so annoying


----------



## Undermensch

kevin o'keefe said:


> Dork..I said check your local laws..idiots who post comments without reading the complete post or cannot read English properly are so annoying


Heh. My point is I wouldn't risk it. Let it go. Your own interpretation of the laws doesn't save you from an overzealous prosecutor who brings you up on charges while you try to prove they are wrong...

I had a cop want to "chat" about something years ago. I called a lawyer. He said just go away. Don't call back. Don't go in. Just don't interact with the police if you don't need to. Let it go.


----------



## kwzombie

Oh wow. We have a very different legal environment in Canada, and I'm thankful for that. Here, "good faith" still goes a long way..


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ziggy said:


> Hasn't happened to me; but I know a few drivers that had chicks take off their bathing suits to change into new clothes before.


I had a chick change her brassiere and put on a blouse in my back seat once. I was sitting at a light on a side street waiting for it to turn green so that I could turn left onto the main road. I had noticed her pulling off her t-shirt shortly after I had picked her up, but I had to watch the road. By the time we had arrived at the red light, she was topless and fumbling in her bag for her brassiere and blouse. I saw it all in the rear view mirror. She noticed and asked me if I were looking. I answered in the affirmative. She asked me why. I turned around, looked at her face and answered: "First, the light is red, so I must wait for it, thus, I can not move. Second, you are not ugly. Third, I am a guy. Fourth, I *ain't* gay. As she found her brassiere, she giggled and admitted that I had a point. I looked around, the light had turned green, so I proceeded. We got to her destination after a time, she paid me, tipped me well and smiled as she got out.



kevin o'keefe said:


> Marriage..the passion killer..most have been there


*Fiamme per tre, per trenti cineri.*

---Tomasi di Lampedusa, *Il Gattopardo*

(Flames for three, ashes for thirty. The name of the book in English is *The Leopard*. An Italian Director [I forget which one] made a movie of it in the 1950s. It starred Bert Lancaster in the title role)


----------



## Myxx

Ziggy said:


> yep ... my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1jbc2DY) ... great CYA. I keep the cards for a week and upload them to the cloud for 30 days if there is a potential of an issue.


I was thinking of getting this model dashcam,, Are you happy with teh quality of the night vision etc?


----------



## Lepke

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up 3 drunk girls on a 2.5 surge at bar close. Right away, the girl who requested the ride asked me to take them back to campus for free. I said no. Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me.
> Many guys would fall for it and take them free. I did not.
> I kicked them out. Cancelled the ride and saw the surge was up to 2.9 and immediately got a ping at 2.9x
> They refused to get out. I said that this is sexual harassment and I can call the police and get you arrested. Then they left my car. I have a dash cam so I can prove it. Emailed Uber about it.
> Just because they're cute girls doesn't mean they can use their body to get freebies. If a guy did it to a girl, he would get arrested for sexual harassment. I applied the same principles to those girls. I probably would have followed through with calling the cops had I not gotten a ping at a higher surge.


What dash cam do you own and are you pleased with it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lepke

RamzFanz said:


> My god. Are **** not worthy any more? They're ****! Even other girls like ****! They are the gold currency.
> 
> If one showed me **** for a free ride I would say this: "you all ride topless the whole way and I'm in." Then we are going to honk at other cars the whole way and especially cabs, showing their great ****! (great **** = all ****)
> 
> Of course I have a dash and pax cam, as all smart Uber driver's do.
> 
> My point is this, **** are great, they are better when they are college aged, and who cares? Sexual harassment for showing ****??? What??? They didn't harass you, you harassed ****!
> 
> I swear, when did PC suck the ****ing life out of fun?


Trying to figure out what dash cam to buy. If you'd please post what cam you use and if you like it it would be appreciated.


----------



## mausibaer

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20










I like it because it mounts over my rear-view mirror and the cameras can be rotated 180 degrees. I keep one facing forward and one facing backwards.

I've had it for two months and only one passenger has even mentioned it. Texas is a one-party state so I don't have any legal issues to worry about.

The interior night vision is marginal at best. But that is the case with most cameras unless you pay for the night vision technology. However, 99.99% of what you record will be meaningless. You are looking to capture the rare moment where you might need to cover yourself. I always have the dome light on in my vehicle until I am ready to move the car and I turn it on as soon as I arrive at the destination. Why? The camera has a date/time function and I want the recording of the pax getting in and out of the vehicle in one piece unharrassed and unmolested. I also know that I will turn that light on as soon as I feel like I may be in a situation where things might get weird---whatever they may be.

The card records about 8 hours of video and you can set it to overwrite in whatever increments you choose. I have mine to break the recording into 10 minute files. When I am going on a longer shift, I set the alarm on my phone to alert me at the 7-hour mark so I can change memory cards the next time I am between rides. Once I get home, I pop the cards into my laptop and upload all of the files onto my external hard drive and then wipe the cards clean to be used the next day.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

borrowedtune said:


> I would've liked to hear that phone call to the cops.
> 
> nickd8775: "Hello, 911? I have a serious situation. A girl showed me her boobs!"
> Dispatcher: "Sir, are you drunk? Or perhaps off your meds?"
> nickd8775: "No, I'm an uber driver!"
> Dispatcher: "OK, that explains a lot."
> nickd8775: "I need an officer here at my address."
> Dispatcher: "Calling all units. There's a girl flashing her boobs..."
> _11 officers respond that they are enroute._


POST # 33/borrowedtune: CHORTLE!


----------



## Uberculosis

EcoSLC said:


> A post by the Bison that I actually understood! That's the second one in a month. Does that make it like a blue moon?


My thoughts exactly! Good Bison.


----------



## Uberculosis

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had a chick change her brassiere and put on a blouse in my back seat once. I was sitting at a light on a side street waiting for it to turn green so that I could turn left onto the main road. I had noticed her pulling off her t-shirt shortly after I had picked her up, but I had to watch the road. By the time we had arrived at the red light, she was topless and fumbling in her bag for her brassiere and blouse. I saw it all in the rear view mirror. She noticed and asked me if I were looking. I answered in the affirmative. She asked me why. I turned around, looked at her face and answered: "First, the light is red, so I must wait for it, thus, I can not move. Second, you are not ugly. Third, I am a guy. Fourth, I *ain't* gay. As she found her brassiere, she giggled and admitted that I had a point. I looked around, the light had turned green, so I proceeded. We got to her destination after a time, she paid me, tipped me well and smiled as she got out.


This is one of the most creepy stories I have read in a long time... Probably because I pictured this all taking place in an El Camino in 1967.


----------



## D Town

mausibaer said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 18752
> 
> 
> I like it because it mounts over my rear-view mirror and the cameras can be rotated 180 degrees. I keep one facing forward and one facing backwards.
> 
> I've had it for two months and only one passenger has even mentioned it. Texas is a one-party state so I don't have any legal issues to worry about.
> 
> The interior night vision is marginal at best. But that is the case with most cameras unless you pay for the night vision technology. However, 99.99% of what you record will be meaningless. You are looking to capture the rare moment where you might need to cover yourself. I always have the dome light on in my vehicle until I am ready to move the car and I turn it on as soon as I arrive at the destination. Why? The camera has a date/time function and I want the recording of the pax getting in and out of the vehicle in one piece unharrassed and unmolested. I also know that I will turn that light on as soon as I feel like I may be in a situation where things might get weird---whatever they may be.
> 
> The card records about 8 hours of video and you can set it to overwrite in whatever increments you choose. I have mine to break the recording into 10 minute files. When I am going on a longer shift, I set the alarm on my phone to alert me at the 7-hour mark so I can change memory cards the next time I am between rides. Once I get home, I pop the cards into my laptop and upload all of the files onto my external hard drive and then wipe the cards clean to be used the next day.


This is actually the exact camera I have. Yes, the night vision for the back seat sucks. Dome light needs to be on for that and the audio pickup for riders back there is nonexistent if the car is moving.


----------



## X ryder

EcoboostMKS said:


> Post the video or it didn't happen


Ha-ha-ha ......


----------



## 14gIV

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up 3 drunk girls on a 2.5 surge at bar close. Right away, the girl who requested the ride asked me to take them back to campus for free. I said no. Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me.
> Many guys would fall for it and take them free. I did not.
> I kicked them out. Cancelled the ride and saw the surge was up to 2.9 and immediately got a ping at 2.9x
> They refused to get out. I said that this is sexual harassment and I can call the police and get you arrested. Then they left my car. I have a dash cam so I can prove it. Emailed Uber about it.
> Just because they're cute girls doesn't mean they can use their body to get freebies. If a guy did it to a girl, he would get arrested for sexual harassment. I applied the same principles to those girls. I probably would have followed through with calling the cops had I not gotten a ping at a higher surge.


this thread is beyond cringe worthy


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

EcoboostMKS said:


> Post the video or it didn't happen


Lol.


----------



## rtaatl

I'm late to this thread but drunk girl shows...oh well, welcome to the street life. It's not like she kicked, threw up, or wet herself in your car.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

rtaatl said:


> I'm late to this thread but drunk girl show boobs...oh well, welcome to the street life. It's not like she kicked, threw up, or wet herself in your car.


Sometimes drivers just have to accept the cards they are dealt.


----------



## MikesUber

nickd8775 said:


> I'm tempted to press charges and go to the media just to see how the public and justice system would react.





nickd8775 said:


> I'm tired of the double standard of it being ok for girls to do it.


Damn man they must have been ugly af or you just _reallyyy _don't like. White knight much?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

EcoSLC said:


> Wire tapping refers only to the interception of electronic communications. In this case, non-electronic communication that cannot be expected to have a reasonable degree of privacy (such as in a car with visible recording equipment) is not protected by New Jersey or Pennsylvania statutes. In most states, only one party to the conversation (the driver in the case of dash cams) needs to consent to audio and video recording.


POST # 49/EcoSLC: Uh-oh! Could be
ANOTHER "Blue
Moon" month for You: I am recommed-
ing that YOU "Convo" with "Well-Known"
ReviTULize and perhaps Thread Con-
tributor mausibaer to Jointly Produce
a BLOG Entry regarding usage of Dash-
Cams AND the legalities therof.

Having been asked before, I know that
the Blog Team and/or Administrator
would welcome a Detailed Factual pre-
sentation on these Personal Safety
Devices.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## rtaatl

Lolol...I completely agree. That girls gone wild stuff is so old now.


----------



## Ziggy

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up 3 drunk girls on a 2.5 surge at bar close. Right away, the girl who requested the ride asked me to take them back to campus for free. I said no. Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me. Many guys would fall for it and take them free. I did not.


Should have given her $1 so she could ride the bus


----------



## RamzFanz

nickd8775 said:


> Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me.


Hmmmmm, not sure.

Naaa, thanks, get out.


----------



## Peppino

Yes, you should definitely keep the video,I work nights and I have driven lots of pretty girls especially in the summer when they wear almost nothing


----------



## Adieu

"Sorry, but no thx...I'm only into thick chicks" should do the trick


----------



## I_Like_Spam

That's brings up the traditional ethics question of trading sex for rides, which we dealt a lot with in the taxi industry back in the day. I picked up a retired cabbie, "Murph", one evening, and he mentored me as to the factors that go into the logarithm- the length of the trip, the attractiveness of the fare, and the horniness of the driver. Its quite a science actually. I was driving a 1993 Chevy Caprice wage that evening, which is really the ideal vehicle for that kind of extracurricular activity.

You'd think a technology company like Uber would come up with a program for its partners to determine when it is a good idea.


----------



## Oscar Levant

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up 3 drunk girls on a 2.5 surge at bar close. Right away, the girl who requested the ride asked me to take them back to campus for free. I said no. Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me.
> Many guys would fall for it and take them free. I did not.
> I kicked them out. Cancelled the ride and saw the surge was up to 2.9 and immediately got a ping at 2.9x
> They refused to get out. I said that this is sexual harassment and I can call the police and get you arrested. Then they left my car. I have a dash cam so I can prove it. Emailed Uber about it.
> Just because they're cute girls doesn't mean they can use their body to get freebies. If a guy did it to a girl, he would get arrested for sexual harassment. I applied the same principles to those girls. I probably would have followed through with calling the cops had I not gotten a ping at a higher surge.


Bravo, good for you ! I had a girl flash me once, but she was soliticiting for bizness.


----------



## Fireguy50

Ziggy said:


> yep ... my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1N83E4p) ... great CYA. I keep the cards for a week and upload them to the cloud for 30 days if there is a potential of an issue.


Yep, I don't like the cameras that loop every 15 minutes. I like to save them for a few weeks so I can prove it was a typical boring ride


----------



## Fireguy50

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up 3 drunk girls on a 2.5 surge at bar close. Right away, the girl who requested the ride asked me to take them back to campus for free. I said no. Then she said, what if I show you my t*ts. And proceeded to pull up her shirt and show them to me.


Next time, tell them you're just the "service attendee" and it's a new self driving Uber


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

A young girl showing me her **** I consider a threat. She's setting me up for something, be it free service, a false accusation, a distraction for a robbery, whatever.

A lady my own age looking for some company is a different story, but she's knows better than to just show ****. From her I'll get some witty, suggestive banter, and that's fine. She's going to want to slip into a nice nightgown, pour me some Scotch, we sit on the sofa and watch some Hawaii Five-O, and whatever else, who knows?

And that, gentlemen, is a little better than seeing some **** in the rear view mirror.


----------

